

Kickstarter Awards: By the Numbers - hornokplease
http://blog.kickstarter.com/post/2686751109/kickstarter-awards-by-the-numbers

======
DanLivesHere
I am waiting for the day that a potential candidate "fundraises" using the
Kickstarter method -- e.g. "If I can raise a $1MM warchest by X date, I'll
run."

